# Only my 2nd week and it's going great!



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

I got the most amazing tips this pass weekend..... Yipppee!! This is only my 2nd week driving. I got really lucky on Saturday with the women's march. 100% prime areas and really great reviews. I'm very happy so far. I drive out of Baltimore, but picked up a passenger that wanted to go to DC. So, I stayed there and only did 5 rides and back home to attend a family function. It was a good day!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Create more Protests !


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> View attachment 92061
> View attachment 92062
> 
> I got the most amazing tips this pass weekend..... Yipppee!! This is only my 2nd week driving. I got really lucky on Saturday with the women's march. 100% prime areas and really great reviews. I'm very happy so far. I drive out of Baltimore, but picked up a passenger that wanted to go to DC. So, I stayed there and only did 5 rides and back home to attend a family function. It was a good day!


Whoa! 30 dollar tip?

We need more protests!


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

1st off...down to 4.84 after only 33 rides is pretty awful, with all due respect. 2nd...free water, candy, and snacks? U are aware this is coming out of ur pocket (profit) right?

Wait till her first major car repair bill comes in for $500-$2,000 lol.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> 1st off...down to 4.84 after only 33 rides is pretty awful, with all due respect. 2nd...free water, candy, and snacks? U are aware this is coming out of ur pocket (profit) right?
> 
> Wait till her first major car repair bill comes in for $500-$2,000 lol.


I'm sure she'll figure out how things are but did you have to be so harsh about it? No bueno


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> 1st off...down to 4.84 after only 33 rides is pretty awful, with all due respect. 2nd...free water, candy, and snacks? U are aware this is coming out of ur pocket (profit) right?
> 
> Wait till her first major car repair bill comes in for $500-$2,000 lol.





bmore4now said:


> View attachment 92061
> View attachment 92062
> 
> I got the most amazing tips this pass weekend..... Yipppee!! This is only my 2nd week driving. I got really lucky on Saturday with the women's march. 100% prime areas and really great reviews. I'm very happy so far. I drive out of Baltimore, but picked up a passenger that wanted to go to DC. So, I stayed there and only did 5 rides and back home to attend a family function. It was a good day!


Great job! I think you are a natural for being great in a service industry,

Ignore the folks on here with negative attitudes. You wouldn't tip a waiter with their attitudes would you? Your tips are the sign you are doing things right,


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks guys! 

I don't allow naysayers to curve my enthusiasm! I'm a newbie and will figure out the skinny soon enough. In the mean time, I'm fine with the way I'm doing things.

This is a PT gig for me to pay off some credit card debt. Not going to let a little cheap gum, dollar store mints, and $4 for 48 bottles of water come in my way!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> View attachment 92061
> View attachment 92062
> 
> I got the most amazing tips this pass weekend..... Yipppee!! This is only my 2nd week driving. I got really lucky on Saturday with the women's march. 100% prime areas and really great reviews. I'm very happy so far. I drive out of Baltimore, but picked up a passenger that wanted to go to DC. So, I stayed there and only did 5 rides and back home to attend a family function. It was a good day!


Uber can learn something from this. WE NEED A TIP FUNCTION


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Buddywannaride said:


> Uber can learn something from this. WE NEED A TIP FUNCTION


I think that's the only way you can maximize your profit. The fares are so cheap and if I can squeeze tips out of customers I will try at the most cost effective way. Early in the morning pax love mints and water. When the kids ride they love those cheap candy canes. I got those %50 off after Christmas. Cheap Cheap Cheap.... Here's my little basket. I also have a 6 passenger van, so I get PLUS rides.


----------



## Oriolesfan50 (Dec 15, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> 1st off...down to 4.84 after only 33 rides is pretty awful, with all due respect. 2nd...free water, candy, and snacks? U are aware this is coming out of ur pocket (profit) right?
> 
> Wait till her first major car repair bill comes in for $500-$2,000 lol.


Dude, CALM DOWN. Seriously?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I have been keeping bottles of water in the doors of the car right next to the "puke bags" specifically for drunk pax. I tell them, "There's a water in the door if you want, and just in case you need it there's a bag there if I can't pull over fast enough."

My polite way to say, "Don't puke all over my car!"


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> View attachment 92061
> View attachment 92062
> 
> I got the most amazing tips this pass weekend..... Yipppee!! This is only my 2nd week driving. I got really lucky on Saturday with the women's march. 100% prime areas and really great reviews. I'm very happy so far. I drive out of Baltimore, but picked up a passenger that wanted to go to DC. So, I stayed there and only did 5 rides and back home to attend a family function. It was a good day!


Check back with us in 2 months


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> I think that's the only way you can maximize your profit. The fares are so cheap and if I can squeeze tips out of customers I will try at the most cost effective way. Early in the morning pax love mints and water. When the kids ride they love those cheap candy canes. I got those %50 off after Christmas. Cheap Cheap Cheap.... Here's my little basket. I also have a 6 passenger van, so I get PLUS rides.
> View attachment 92382


You go girl


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Check back with us in 2 months


Exactly!


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

How about two more weeks?


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

ok so thi 2.1 mile ride In 12 minutes for $37
2.1=$1.85
12 minutes= $2.40 
$4:15 total 
So u have to get almost 900% serge to get that tota,but if u say so .


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Watup said:


> ok so thi 2.1 mile ride In 12 minutes for $37
> 2.1=$1.85
> 12 minutes= $2.40
> $4:15 total
> So u have to get almost 900% serge to get that tota,but if u say so .


Why would I make it up. You see the print out. LAWD, what is wrong with ppl. It was a PLUS ride as well. You didn't see it!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

so lyft plus is where the money is at just like uber select?????


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, but you don't always get the PLUS rides driving locally. There was an event going on. The women's march, so it won't be the norm.

Ok 3rd week update. Pretty darn good. I did work 30 hours., but I enjoyed every minutes and again, It's my part time gig. Great customer feedback and not bad pay for one week a little over part time. I was in FLA for the past 4 days on a girls trip, so I will be riding later today.

I agree at times it can be less than minimum wage, but I can't find a job that is as flexible as this!! It's easy, some ppl are great, some are quiet, so are idiots (well knock on wood... I haven't had an idiot yet), but it works for me.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Water, candy, and snacks?? At these rates?? 

If my riders want all that I'll drive them to a gas station. I'M not going to kiss butt for imaginary stars. I've never provided anything but a safe ride and after 1200 trips my rating is 4.89


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Reversoul said:


> Water, candy, and snacks?? At these rates??
> 
> If my riders want all that I'll drive them to a gas station. I'M not going to kiss butt for imaginary stars. I've never provided anything but a safe ride and after 1200 trips my rating is 4.89


Whatever works for you. I like doing it. I don't consider it kissing butt! Water is so cheap, mints come in a large tub at SAMS, I don't mind. I love it! To each is own! I never said you couldn't get a great rating. I just enjoy going over and above. Just me!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Whatever works for you. I like doing it. I don't consider it kissing butt! Water is so cheap, mints come in a large tub at SAMS, I don't mind. I love it! To each is own! I never said you couldn't get a great rating. I just enjoy going over and above. Just me!


I can respect that and by no means am I trying to bring you down. Though I'm very interested to see if you will feel the same way after a few months.

The reason for me saying this is because many of us started out optimistic, but slowly became jaded over time. These backseat creatures really suck the joy out of this gig. They are egocentric, spoiled, condescending, rude, arrogant, cheap, and sometimes actually abusive.

Just wait until you have to eject a rider when he or she becomes aggressive and starts screaming at you for literally doing nothing to provoke the individual(s).

There are some riders that are respectful and polite, but its few and far between these days. I think a lot of people look down on us and act as if they are superior.

I'm doing this while I get myself through college so it's an ideal situation based upon the flexibility of choosing my own schedule.

That said, I get extremely annoyed when some of these holier than thou jerks doubt my intelligence. I'm a laid back non-confrontational person so I can usually diffuse situations if they escalate.

Anyway, be sure to update us in a couple of months. If you're still this optimistic I'll be very surprised. However, I genuinely wish you good luck and I hope you continue to enjoy this line of work.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

I drive plua too , heres the bitter truth


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Watup said:


> I drive plua too , heres the bitter truth


Not good at all. I worked 3 hrs tonight and made $64. No plus!!


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> 1st off...down to 4.84 after only 33 rides is pretty awful, with all due respect. 2nd...free water, candy, and snacks? U are aware this is coming out of ur pocket (profit) right?
> 
> Wait till her first major car repair bill comes in for $500-$2,000 lol.


Why is that funny?


----------

